# Problem with wvdial please solve !!

## L1nux

Hi there, am using gentoo 1.4 and i have emerged ppp & pppd & wvdial and i make the \etc\wvdial.conf file and i entered the usrname and pass and the phone

and when i lunch wvdial & --> every thing goes fine and i hear the modem dialing and i can see in the shell something like 

pppd start at ....

waiting for carrier

sending username

sending password

then suddenly the modem disconnects and it gives my that the exit code = 16 and i check man pppd and found that exit code corresponds to modem hangup nd i found here in this forum some1 had the same problem and i tried what was suggested but nothing worked

any solutions.

thanks alot,

----------

## wrc1944

Check out my answer on this thread for how I did it. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112214&highlight=

wrc1944

----------

## L1nux

I saw this eariler and i tried what was suggested and now i have a new problem is that it says:

starting pppd at XXXXXXXXX

pid of pppd = XXXX

and then nothing happens

and i try to ping www.gentoo.org

and it replies host unkown

any new suggestions

----------

## JetAce44

 *L1nux wrote:*   

> I saw this eariler and i tried what was suggested and now i have a new problem is that it says:
> 
> starting pppd at XXXXXXXXX
> 
> pid of pppd = XXXX
> ...

 

Usually for me, once i get the starting pppd at = XXXX and pid of pppd= XXXX, that means I'm connected.

You might want to run the PPPoE config wizard (forgot what it's called, still a n00b here to gentoo), that might help... good luck, I'll post the name of the config, even a configuration guide for modem users when I get home.

/edit: Is this during an install of gentoo? If so, you have to open a separate console to make the connection.

----------

## wrc1944

Some thoughts on the problem:

wvdial needs it's own konsole. As JetAce44 says:

"once I get the starting pppd at = XXXX and pid of pppd= XXXX, that means I'm connected." Same here- then you can open another konsole and en\merge, or open a web browser, and it should work.

What does your /etc/hosts file look like- maybe it's misconfigured?

wrc1944

----------

## Valhlalla

As they say once the pppd is up the connection should be working.

Check that you have the correct default route once this is up.

----------

## L1nux

My /etc/hosts looks like

127.0.0.1              localdomain

127.0.0.1              L1nuxWorld

I tried to open mozilla and it gives no connection i.e. cant open any web page

and now i have an exit code 10

----------

## L1nux

Hi there, here i will show all what i think may help u for solving my problem

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L1nuxWorld root # wvdial &

[1] 1703

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

L1nuxWorld root # --> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT810082

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT810082

CONNECT 115200

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Tue Feb  3 08:29:17 2004

--> pid of pppd: 1704

L1nuxWorld root # ping www.gentoo.org

ping: unknown host www.gentoo.org

L1nuxWorld root #

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  GNU nano 1.2.1              File: /etc/wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/modem

Baud = 115200

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = false

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = 810082

Username =  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Password =  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

Stupid Mode = 1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 GNU nano 1.2.1                 File: /etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:3$#

127.0.0.1       localhost

127.0.0.1       L1nuxWorld

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If i remove the Stupid Mode from the wvdial.conf this output is displayed when launching wvdial &

L1nuxWorld root # wvdial &

[1] 1701

L1nuxWorld root # --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT810082

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT810082

CONNECT 115200

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

Welcome to 3Com Total Control HiPer ARC (TM)

Networks That Go The Distance (TM)

login:

--> Looks like a login prompt.

--> Sending: Username  :Smile: 

--> Connected, but carrier signal lost!  Retrying...

--> Sending: ATDT810082

--> Waiting for carrier.

NO CARRIER

ATDT810082

--> No Carrier!  Trying again.

--> Sending: ATDT810082

--> Waiting for carrier.

OK

ATDT810082

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

also i have my chap-secrets & pap secrets configured by entering "user"	*	"pass"

So what is the solution if there is a solution.

thanks alot for participating here.

----------

## wrc1944

Let's compare your files with mine, which do work. Maybe the hosts file entries at the top need to be on the same line, like this (my machine is what I named the computer when I installed Gentoo)? Notice my first dynamic kppp temp entry has changed from my original one I edited in by my isp when I boot. 

127.0.0.1	localhost   mymachine  

---------------------------------------------------------------------

My /etc/hosts file:

127.0.0.1	localhost   mymachine  

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

--------------------------------------------------------

My etc/resolv.conf:

search access4less.net

#search access4less.net

nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 170.147.49.55

nameserver 170.147.113.54

nameserver 170.147.45.175	#kppp temp entry

nameserver 170.147.113.54	#kppp temp entry

--------------------------------------------------------------------

My /etc/ppp/resov.conf file:

nameserver 170.147.45.175

nameserver 170.147.113.54

------------------------------------------------------

My Chap & Pap files:

"flacycads" * "mypasswd"

---------------------------------------------------------------

My /etc/ppp/options-pppoe file:

noipdefault

hide-password

defaultroute

persist

lock

------------------------------------------------------

My /etc/ppp/options-pptp file:

#192.168.1.0:

netmask 255.255.255.0

#debug

#kdebug 1

lock

mtu 1490

mru 1490

proxyarp

auth

require-chap

passive

ipcp-accept-local

ipcp-accept-remote

lcp-echo-failure 3

lcp-echo-interval 5

deflate 0

#ms-dns 192.168.1.1

#ms-wins 192.168.1.1

-------------------------------------------------------------------

My /etc/ppp/ip-up shell script file:

# this is a script which is executed after connecting the ppp interface.

# look at man pppd for details

# the followings parameters are available:

# $1 = interface-name

# $2 = tty-device

# $3 = speed

# $4 = local-IP-address

# $5 = remote-IP-address

# $6 = ipparam

------------------------------------------------------

My ip-down file:

# the followings parameters are available:

# $1 = interface-name

# $2 = tty-device

# $3 = speed

# $4 = local-IP-address

# $5 = remote-IP-address

# $6 = ipparam

-----------------------------------------

----------

## wrc1944

Sorry- forgot my wvdial.conf. Notice my ISDN line is commented out in addition to being set at 0 (false). I read somewhere long ago that was sometimes necessary with some isps. Also you might try Stupid Mode = 2. If your modem is an external on com1, you might try changing to /dev/ttySO.

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyS0

Baud = 115200

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

; ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = 384-0323

Username = flacycads

Password = xxxxxxx

Stupid Mode = 2

----------

## simoncion

If this is still awaiting resolution:

Try 

```
ping 216.239.57.99
```

<google.com's IP address>

If that works it may be that you don't have DNS's in your 

```
/etc/resolve.conf
```

Try adding the following lines:

```
nameserver 198.6.100.194

nameserver 198.8.1.194
```

(These are two of UUNet's DNS's)

-Simon C. Ion

----------

## species8472

Hello there!

I just wanted to say that I have absolutely the same problem here: wvdial doesn´t receive IP and DNS addresses and so I cannot ping anything.

Could you already solve this problem???

I have found out the following:

When I run Knoppix and make the same settings for wvdial and pppconfig, it just works. Perhaps a missing module? (but I compiled ppp-support as one).

further after having activated wvdial (and the same with pon) I get the following from ifconfig ppp0:

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          POINTOPOINT NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

(in Knoppix, IP addresses etc. appear here but not in Gentoo...)

One thing is also interesting: if I use a completely wrong ISP Password, the same happens. It seems that the password cannot even be sent away...

Thanks and best regards,

species8472

----------

